# new to l.i.l.



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice work chris!  
I see you like those flakes!!!!
more pic's????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ill try to post more pics later.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job on those rides! Welcome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

a little foil on those impala's and DAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! they look tight regardless good job and welcome


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

welcome to layitlow...your gunna like it :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome to LIL. Those are some nice builds! With a little extra detail they would be show stoppers!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS. YEAH NEED TO PUT MORE EFFORT IN DETAIL. BUT THANK AGAIN FOR THE PROPS. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 2 2006, 04:21 AM~5887281
> *a little foil on those impala's and DAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! they look tight regardless good job and welcome
> *


CAN'T FINED FOIL OUT HERE MY HOBBY STORE USE TO CARRY IT A LONG TIME AGO BUT NO MORE.


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

hey chris if your in southsandiego area i know where to get all those hoppin hydros and foil shit get back and ill tell u


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

scalelows.com


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 2 2006, 07:45 AM~5887694
> *CAN'T FINED FOIL OUT HERE MY HOBBY STORE USE TO CARRY IT A LONG TIME AGO BUT NO MORE.
> *



where is out here? 

I live in BFE in the middle of a corn field, I order all my shit from WWW.Scalelows.com  Paypal, checks, MO's fast delivery. Ryan don't fuck around. :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2006, 07:51 AM~5887724
> *where is out here?
> 
> I live in BFE in the middle of a corn field,  I order all my shit from  WWW.Scalelows.com   Paypal, checks, MO's    fast delivery.  Ryan don't fuck around.  :cheesy:
> *


 MY I LIVE IN SAN DIEGO.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Aug 2 2006, 07:48 AM~5887712
> *hey chris if your in southsandiego area i know where to get all those hoppin hydros and foil shit get back and ill tell u
> *


 WHERE DO YOU GET YOUR STUFF AT?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice cars.is it me or is there a little dust on your cars?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 2 2006, 07:55 AM~5887755
> *nice cars.is it me or is there a little dust on your cars?
> *


DIDNT WIPE THEM :uh:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

the store is called die cast heaven they carry paint foil rims and accesories hoppin hydros maybe more just checkit out i havent built a model in a while but they are still in buis.i dont know if ur into bikes but i do bondo frames some paint airbrush and engraving/pinstripping i have have experience in all the store is on beyer blv. by the car wash beyer and coronado ave.theres alsdo a kragen there


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

models lookin nice bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 2 2006, 06:45 AM~5887694
> *CAN'T FINED FOIL OUT HERE MY HOBBY STORE USE TO CARRY IT A LONG TIME AGO BUT NO MORE.
> *


Hey Chris, I'm in California and you can pick up your stuff or I can ship it to you. [email protected]


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 2 2006, 05:34 AM~5887158
> *Good job on those rides! Welcome!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

nice ride's homie.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

you got some nice looking rides there......

welcome aboard chris :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 2 2006, 10:16 AM~5888520
> *Hey Chris, I'm in California and you can pick up your stuff or I can ship it to you.  [email protected]
> *


WHERE IN CALI ARE YOU LOCATED AT?
I HOPE NEER SD.


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice bro, I'm feelin the Blue 62. Welcome.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS TO ALL. I HAVE A NEW 57 CHEVY NOMAD ILL BE STARTING TOMORROW.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 2 2006, 09:39 PM~5893054
> *THANKS TO ALL. I HAVE A NEW 57 CHEVY NOMAD ILL BE STARTING TOMORROW.
> *



I liked that kit. not too bad of a kit for 6$.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE CHRIS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

man. i haven't posted in over a year :uh: . i need to get building :biggrin: .


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 16 2007, 01:54 AM~9239983
> *man. i haven't posted in over a year :uh: . i need to get building :biggrin: .
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: SO DO I


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MORE LATER


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Cool rides and welcome 2 lil


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Looks good homie!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Where have you been? :biggrin: 

Nice rides bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 16 2007, 07:02 AM~9240484
> *Where have you been? :biggrin:
> 
> Nice rides bro!
> *



i stopped for a wile it gets expensive. starting up again :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice caddy


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Nov 16 2007, 07:02 AM~9240484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




good to hear.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2007, 04:14 PM~9243844
> *good to hear.
> *



YEA ITS BEEN A WILE. IM WORKING ON A 67 IMP RIGHT NOW


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to LIL.......

Great looking builds homie, really nice paint jobs...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Nov 16 2007, 07:09 PM~9244933
> *Welcome to LIL.......
> 
> Great looking builds homie, really nice paint jobs...
> *


thanks, homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

some more builds


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 17 2007, 01:20 AM~9246428
> *some more builds
> 
> 
> ...


nice builds man but im lovin this charger


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 16 2007, 08:44 PM~9246555
> *lookin good homie
> *


x-2


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thanx. hopefully more to come :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE CHRIS AND HIS CLEAN ASS BUILDS  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey homie those are some nice ass rides bro that charger and the caddy and the 
silver pick up look tight  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks homies.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 17 2007, 11:50 AM~9248198
> *thanks homies.
> *


 Welcome and Good looking Rides.


oneyed


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

painted the 67. needs clear


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 19 2007, 12:11 AM~9257342
> *painted the 67. needs clear
> 
> 
> ...


is that on top of shawns car?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

no. my moms


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 19 2007, 12:46 AM~9257519
> *no. my moms
> *


LOOKS GOOD FOO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 19 2007, 12:53 AM~9257544
> *LOOKS GOOD FOO
> *


thanks i cleared it today, i should have it done soon.


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

hey nice rides you ALL SHOULD CHECK OUT MY RIDES GO TO TWISTED DREAMS HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twisted_Dreams_@Nov 22 2007, 11:26 PM~9285797
> *hey nice rides you ALL SHOULD CHECK OUT MY RIDES GO TO TWISTED DREAMS  HAVE A GOOD DAY
> *


Just make a thread man.. You dont gotta ask everyone to check yours out. I am sure they do if you got a thread. 



Nice lookin rides bro. Your paint looks good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 23 2007, 02:20 AM~9286054
> *Just make a thread man.. You dont gotta ask everyone to check yours out. I am sure they do if you got a thread.
> Nice lookin rides bro. Your paint looks good
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 23 2007, 12:25 AM~9286079
> *X2 :uh:
> *


Give him a break guys, he's new.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice bilds


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

man need to to build more soon.


----------



## Hoopallday83 (Sep 17, 2007)

thats tight as hell


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

trying to get back in the game. got new w.i.p.s. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 welcome back bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks, i got some pait on a evo. i put the k5 & c10 on hold for a little bit. here are some pics of the evo.




























let me know what you think.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD..DIFFERENT  :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

nice work homei


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks, i dont know if ill be able to use those rims, their a little smaller than the ones it comes with.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats one sweet color n that EVO is it can ?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah. its dupli-color metal specks orange, & dupli-color metal specks green, transperant red, i havent cleared it yet.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Nice work homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

What do you guys think?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

next,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That EVO is sick , bro. Where did you get that Prelude kit??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 24 2008, 08:20 PM~11427636
> *That EVO is sick , bro. Where did you get that Prelude kit??
> *


hobby shop, but i havent seen one in a long time. :angry:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 24 2008, 11:11 AM~11424401
> *thanks, i got some pait on a evo. i put the k5 & c10 on hold for a little bit. here are some pics of the evo.
> 
> 
> ...


Where da fuck did you get those rims from? :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 24 2008, 11:09 PM~11429235
> *Where da fuck did you get those rims from? :0
> *


their called kranze lxz. if your asking cuz of the back rim. their a 2 piese rim i just put an extra lip on it :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 24 2008, 11:45 PM~11429400
> *their called kranze lxz. if your asking cuz of the back rim. their a 2 piese rim i just put an extra lip on it :biggrin:
> *


Wanna, sell/trade it?LMK


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 25 2008, 02:22 AM~11429754
> *Wanna, sell/trade it?LMK
> *


no, sorry. i just got them. theirs people that sale them on here tho.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well finely i got some paint done :uh: . I need to get better pics. let me know what you think.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it, it's kinda different.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

cool! Thanks  I still need to find some rims for it.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

All most done just need the trims.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 2 2006, 08:53 AM~5887735
> *MY I LIVE IN SAN DIEGO.
> *


 SO YOU LIVE IN S.D.HUH?!!! WELCOME BRO!! I LIVE IN EL CAJON ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE MOUNTAINS  GOOD TO SEE PEEPS FROM THE LOWER LEFT COAST UP IN DA PLACE!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good man!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS  hopefully i wont mest up on the trim. Yeah i live by the 805 right before national city.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

Lookin' good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 5 2008, 05:11 PM~11529656
> *SO YOU LIVE IN S.D.HUH?!!! WELCOME BRO!! I  LIVE IN EL CAJON ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE MOUNTAINS  GOOD TO SEE PEEPS FROM THE LOWER LEFT COAST UP IN DA PLACE!! :biggrin:
> *



where at in el cajon
i have some famely down there i go there once every year
plus i use to live in spring valley


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is some good work you got goin on there , bro! Glad to see more folks from SD on here. I was staying in TJ for a bit, but I just moved to Chula Vista.


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 17 2007, 02:20 AM~9246428
> *some more builds
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 6 2008, 10:46 PM~11538301
> *That is some good work you got goin on there , bro! Glad to see more folks from SD on here.  I was staying in TJ for a bit, but I just moved to Chula Vista.
> *


Cool, where do you get your models at?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

just finished painting my 94 sonoma. hope you like it :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

I do :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x2 
sick rides homie !


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

where at in san diego are u from? im from there too.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks! I live by national city. where you at in SD?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yo...........

X-2


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Quick ?. What do you guys think? Should i do a same theam with the 3 vettes or do them all diffrent?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

got a cool gift today


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats tight


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 DAMN THIS GUY GOT TALENT :biggrin: MUCH PROPS TO YOU HOMIE, GOOD TO SEE ANOTHER CALI BUILDER PUTTIN IT DOWN. 

CHECKOUT HOBBYPEOPLE.NET IF YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT IT ALLREADY. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks, yeah i go to hobby people often :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That Snap-on case is bad ass!! Nice score man.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: VERY SWEET CASE BROTHER!! KOOL BUILDS TOO!! PM ME SOMETIME SO WE CAN BUILD SOMETHING HERE IN DEGO BRO!! LATERS :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks felas! pops hooked it up. he got something else too. dont know what yet


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whered he get it?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

got some paint done.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

nice color..........  what is that dubli flip flop or???????


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

look at the can in the 1st pic :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just a quick mock up. What do you guys think?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is lookin sweet, bro!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 I love that color!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks homies, ill be getting done this weekend.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well i im almost done. I'm going to leave it stock for now. I got a trailer in working on for it. & i lost the rear view mirors to it :uh: :angry:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Trucks are lookin good. That duelly looks mean sittin stock. The flames are great on the other truck, what did you use to get those?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 12 2008, 02:00 AM~11841874
> *Trucks are lookin good. That duelly looks mean sittin stock. The flames are great on the other truck, what did you use to get those?
> *


THANKS, FLAMES CAME WITH THE TRUCK.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yo the duellly looks sick homie. And so do those flames fool. Keep it going man. Man they look tight.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 12 2008, 08:26 AM~11842410
> *Yo the duellly looks sick homie. And so do those flames fool. Keep it going man. Man they look tight.
> *


THANKS, HAVE FUN WITH YOUR NEW BUILDS :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Damn homie that dually is hard............looks like its bringing some rims home. didnt wanna pay the shop to put em on huh, I feel you :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 11 2008, 09:56 AM~11837661
> *Well i im almost done. I'm going to leave it stock for now. I got a trailer in working on for it. & i lost the rear view mirors to it :uh:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Homie, I have a set of mirrors you can have....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 13 2008, 10:15 AM~11849150
> *:0 Damn homie that dually is hard............looks like its bringing some rims home. didnt wanna pay the shop to put em on huh, I feel you  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA!! YUP, I GOT THEM ON NOW TOO :biggrin: 
THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

FINISHED A QUICKIE :biggrin: THANKS MR. 1/16TH


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn homie,

Calm down with all that. lol. That lil one looks good dawg. Those flames are sick.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 AAAYYYYY!! MUY CHINGO CAVRON!!  SEE YOU AT THE PAD TONIGHT CARNAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: THANKS! THE FLAME ARE HARD TO GET ON TOO  

MR. 1/16TH I'LL BE STARTING THE BENZ SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: KOOL CARNAL!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 16 2008, 10:58 AM~11881445
> *:biggrin: KOOL CARNAL!!!!
> *


OH YEAH, HAVE YOU FOUND THE INSTRUCTIONS?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

hilux looks good, Chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 16 2008, 11:04 AM~11881504
> *hilux looks good, Chris
> *


THANKS, IT HAS A CAMILION EFFECT BUT IT DONT SHOW UP IN THE PICS


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 16 2008, 02:07 PM~11881532
> *THANKS, IT HAS A CAMILION EFFECT BUT IT DONT SHOW UP IN THE PICS
> *




damn, what kit are those flames from?, i'd like to put them on something and throw some candy over...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 16 2008, 11:14 AM~11881605
> *
> 
> damn, what kit are those flames from?, i'd like to put them on something and throw some candy over...
> *


THEY'RE FROM THAT KIT.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 16 2008, 02:16 PM~11881624
> *THEY'RE FROM THAT KIT.
> 
> 
> ...


o, k, i'll have to get them, and i see the flip flop paint on the chevy...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 16 2008, 11:19 AM~11881661
> *o, k, i'll have to get them, and i see the flip flop paint on the chevy...
> *


  I JUST DIDN'T LIKE PUTTING THE FLAMES ON, THEY TORE IN SOME PARTS :angry:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 16 2008, 02:22 PM~11881699
> *  I JUST DIDN'T LIKE PUTTING THE FLAMES ON, THEY TORE IN SOME PARTS :angry:
> *


still looks good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 16 2008, 11:23 AM~11881709
> *still looks good
> *


THANKS


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 16 2008, 02:24 PM~11881721
> *THANKS
> *




whats next?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 16 2008, 11:26 AM~11881729
> *
> 
> whats next?
> *


I GOT TO FINISH A COUPLE OF WIPS, ILL BE POSTING SOON  :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 16 2008, 02:41 PM~11881881
> *I GOT TO FINISH A COUPLE OF WIPS, ILL BE POSTING SOON    :biggrin:
> *


k


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got done with a little diorama couch. still needs a little work tho. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 21 2008, 11:31 AM~11929826
> *Got done with a little diorama couch. still needs a little work tho. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice rides fo real!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

couch looks good.............


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 21 2008, 12:13 PM~11930299
> *Nice rides fo real!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Couch looks good homie. Wrong team, but looks nice. lol.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 21 2008, 11:01 PM~11936909
> *Couch looks good homie. Wrong team, but looks nice. lol.
> *


 :biggrin: THEIR THE BEST TEAM!!! NOT AT THE MOMENT BUT THE ARE :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 22 2008, 02:01 AM~11936909
> *Couch looks good homie. Wrong team, but looks nice. lol.
> *


X2, needs to be black and gold...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 22 2008, 03:39 PM~11942843
> *X2, needs to be black and gold...
> *


 :biggrin: NOPE!! It looks good just the way it is.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

looking good.do you have a garage dio ?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: VERY SWEET SOFA!!!! KOOL PLACE TO KICK IT FOR THE GAME


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 22 2008, 04:19 PM~11943322
> *looking good.do you have a garage dio ?
> *


Thanks!
I'm working on it. Not putting much time into it. I still need a spot for it. :uh: so I'll be working on random things for it like the couch & stuff.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 22 2008, 04:21 PM~11943349
> *:biggrin: VERY SWEET SOFA!!!! KOOL PLACE TO KICK IT FOR THE GAME
> *


Thanks homie, now I have to build a 60in. plasma :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sofa is killer. Great team right there!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 22 2008, 04:34 PM~11943507
> *Sofa is killer.  Great team right there!!
> *


Thanks  & yes they are :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 22 2008, 04:40 PM~11943567
> *Thanks  & yes they are :biggrin:
> *


how'd it go ?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 16 2008, 11:16 AM~11881624
> *THEY'RE FROM THAT KIT.
> 
> 
> ...


i want that kit too '!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 26 2008, 12:33 PM~11976500
> *i want that kit too '!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS A HOOKUP FROM MR. 1/16TH


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT SOME PAINT DONE TODAY. I NEED TO DO THE INT. HOPEFULLY I'LL BE DONE BY TONIGHT


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MY NEW DIORAMA.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

YO Homie!!!

That Prelude is sick as hell and the Snap-on setup is over the top. lol. Lookin good dawg!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 26 2008, 10:24 PM~11981117
> *YO Homie!!!
> 
> That Prelude is sick as hell and the Snap-on setup is over the top. lol. Lookin good dawg!!
> *


  THANKS!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 26 2008, 03:26 PM~11977450
> *MY NEW DIORAMA.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS BAD BRO


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 26 2008, 03:26 PM~11977450
> *MY NEW DIORAMA.
> 
> 
> ...



oh my god!!!!!!! im jealous :biggrin:  that couch goes in perfect. and that prelude is lookin damn good too :yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: VERY SWEET BRO!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Job.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 26 2008, 11:26 PM~11977450
> *MY NEW DIORAMA.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good........ :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

that couch look good in the shop, guna ake any more thing for it ?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 27 2008, 11:24 AM~11984400
> *that  couch look good in the shop, guna ake any more thing for it ?
> *


Thanks  I'm working on a BBQ grill right now. That's about it for now.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

SOME WHAT FINISHED MY SECOND PRELUDE. IT'LL BE THE LAST IMPORT FOR A WHILE. GOING BACK TO LOWS :biggrin: 








QUAD STEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks sick homie!!! I like the paint scheme!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 29 2008, 10:54 PM~12012462
> *Looks sick homie!!! I like the paint scheme!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: KOOL KOLOR COMBO BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 30 2008, 01:16 PM~12016866
> *:biggrin: KOOL KOLOR COMBO BRO!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie. I'm working on a 59 impala right now. I'll post progress pics when I get back from vegas.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll be changing the rims soon. Wating on some from MKD904


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

u should custom make you steelers rims for it....lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 01:09 PM~12091337
> *u should custom make you steelers rims for it....lol
> *


NOPE, CHARGER BOLT RIMS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY CHR1S,
THANKS AGIAN FOR GOING WITH ME UP TO MEET WITH BIGGS AND HIS BROTHER UP IN MURRIETA TODAY!!! AND I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE THIS TIME TO ANNOUNCE TO YOU ALL THAT AFTER CLOSE CONDIDERATION AND TAKING CHR1S619 UNDER MY WING, IT IS MY PLEASURE TO INTRODUCE YOU ALL TO THE "NEW" MEMEBER OF M.C.B.A. "CHR1619' SO YOU MAY CHANGE YOUR AVITAR LIL BRO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 8 2008, 10:30 PM~12102571
> *:biggrin: HEY CHR1S,
> THANKS AGIAN FOR GOING WITH ME UP TO MEET WITH BIGGS AND HIS BROTHER UP IN MURRIETA TODAY!!! AND I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE THIS TIME TO ANNOUNCE TO YOU ALL THAT AFTER CLOSE CONDIDERATION AND TAKING CHR1S619 UNDER MY WING, IT IS MY PLEASURE TO INTRODUCE YOU ALL TO THE "NEW" MEMEBER OF M.C.B.A. "CHR1619' SO YOU MAY CHANGE YOUR AVITAR LIL BRO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM, ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE  
& GRASIAS HOMIE!!! I'M READY FOR TOMORROW :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: KOOL BRO!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats Homie!! Learn all you can and hook the knowledge up with me when I move back to SD aight. Congrats again playa.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks dawg. you know ill hook you up :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

congrats homie!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 9 2008, 02:18 PM~12105760
> *congrats homie!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 9 2008, 02:29 PM~12105824
> *THANKS HOMIE!
> *



CONGRATS BRO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 9 2008, 02:45 PM~12105923
> *CONGRATS BRO
> *


THANKS DAWG!! HEY, HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 9 2008, 02:52 PM~12105954
> *THANKS DAWG!! HEY, HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats Chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 10 2008, 11:26 AM~12112918
> *Congrats Chris
> *


thanks homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THESE RIMS?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Leave em man. I like them. Out some on the grill too. lol.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 14 2008, 12:14 AM~12153542
> *Leave em man. I like them. Out some on the grill too. lol.
> *


HAHA!! NO WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL. Just a thought. hahaha


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looks good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 8 2008, 07:30 PM~12102571
> *:biggrin: HEY CHR1S,
> THANKS AGIAN FOR GOING WITH ME UP TO MEET WITH BIGGS AND HIS BROTHER UP IN MURRIETA TODAY!!! AND I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE THIS TIME TO ANNOUNCE TO YOU ALL THAT AFTER CLOSE CONDIDERATION AND TAKING CHR1S619 UNDER MY WING, IT IS MY PLEASURE TO INTRODUCE YOU ALL TO THE "NEW" MEMEBER OF M.C.B.A. "CHR1619' SO YOU MAY CHANGE YOUR AVITAR LIL BRO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



congrats homie......  





> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 13 2008, 08:54 PM~12153426
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THESE RIMS?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 14 2008, 12:43 AM~12153676
> *congrats homie......
> 
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: VERY SWEET BRO!! I LIKEDED IT BROTHER!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 14 2008, 08:20 PM~12161039
> *:biggrin: VERY SWEET BRO!! I LIKEDED IT BROTHER!!!
> *


Cool, I'll be building it tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT SOME PAINT OH THIS STS. I HOPE TO HAVE IT READY FOR THE SHOW ON SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 14 2008, 12:54 AM~12153426
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THESE RIMS?
> 
> 
> ...


still too high. :biggrin: 


j/k buddy... looks good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 22 2008, 02:54 AM~12228178
> *still too high. :biggrin:
> j/k buddy... looks good
> *


THATS AS LOW AS IT CAN GO!! :biggrin: 

THANKS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

lookin good bro!!! keep it up


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 22 2008, 12:34 PM~12230027
> *lookin good bro!!!  keep it up
> *


THANKS HOMIE! I STILL NEED SOME WORK ON THEM :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

cars lookin good chr1s619


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE CHRIS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES 

What's up Shrek!?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 22 2008, 01:40 PM~12230347
> *THANKS HOMIES
> 
> What's up Shrek!?
> *


SAME SHIT DIFFRENT DAY LOL ..........I HAVEN'T HAD TIME TO LOOK FOR THE DASH IVE BEEN BUSY :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 22 2008, 01:42 PM~12230356
> *SAME SHIT DIFFRENT DAY LOL ..........I HAVEN'T HAD TIME TO LOOK FOR THE DASH IVE BEEN BUSY  :uh:
> *


It's all good. Are you working today? I'm going to hobby people if you want to roll.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Models Bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks homies


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOODNIGHT HOMIES!! I'LL SEE A LOT OF YOU TOMORROW :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WISH ME LUCK! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 23 2008, 01:50 AM~12234188
> *GOODNIGHT HOMIES!! I'LL SEE A LOT OF YOU TOMORROW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WISH ME LUCK! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


HOW IT GO BRO ? U WIN ANYTHING


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

IT WAS A BADASS SHOW! I DIDN'T WIN  IT WAS JUST COOL TO BE THEIR THO! :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 24 2008, 01:25 AM~12240493
> *IT WAS A BADASS SHOW! I DIDN'T WIN   IT WAS JUST COOL TO BE THEIR THO! :biggrin:
> *


  U TAKE PICS? :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 24 2008, 01:26 AM~12240498
> *  U TAKE PICS?  :cheesy:
> *


YUP, ILL POST THEM LATER


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 24 2008, 01:32 AM~12240516
> *YUP, ILL POST THEM LATER
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE CHR1S


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 5 2008, 01:43 AM~12342268
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE CHR1S
> *


WHATS UP? YOU WORKING ON THE BOMB?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 5 2008, 02:11 AM~12342357
> *WHATS UP? YOU WORKING ON THE BOMB?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Your Toyota Hilux suspension went out today, also got the rims today as well


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 5 2008, 10:29 PM~12346381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE MAN 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

U SHOULD GET UR PACKAGE TODAY CHRIS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MY 63 GRILL NEEDS A LITTLE MORE WORK


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice chris....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 17 2008, 11:41 PM~12462593
> *MY 63 GRILL NEEDS A LITTLE MORE WORK
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Homie!!  :biggrin: What are we cookin? I'll bring the beer fool


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WELL HURRY UP!! I GOT THE CARNE ASADA


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 17 2008, 11:41 PM~12462593
> *MY 63 GRILL NEEDS A LITTLE MORE WORK
> 
> 
> ...



THAT MOFO IS BAD :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 18 2008, 02:53 AM~12463754
> *THAT MOFO IS BAD :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 17 2008, 11:41 PM~12462593
> *MY 63 GRILL NEEDS A LITTLE MORE WORK
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha that trailer is so fucking sweet !!! :biggrin: 

go any more pics of it? and from the chevytruck too?


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

I HAVE THE FOOD . WILL THAT TRAILER TRAVEL :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol damn homie that is bad as fck u should make the inside of the engine compartment an actual grill. so u open the hood and bam its a barbq grill. will look sick!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats homies still needs work.  



> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 18 2008, 09:39 AM~12464806
> *lol damn homie that is bad as fck u should make the inside of the engine compartment an actual grill. so u open the hood and bam its a barbq grill. will look sick!
> *


Thanks homie. Its set up inside too, I just ran out of styrene for the grill tho.. I havent done anything to it in a while. I FINISH SOON :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT A PROMO, PUT A NEW HOOD & RIMS FOR NOW :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 20 2008, 01:46 PM~12483830
> *GOT A PROMO, PUT A NEW HOOD & RIMS FOR NOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  .............WHATS NEXT


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

I NEEDS ONE OF THOSE RIGHT THERE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 20 2008, 01:47 PM~12483832
> * .............WHATS NEXT
> *


NO PLANS FOR IT YET. WE'LL SEE :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 20 2008, 01:50 PM~12483846
> *I NEEDS ONE OF THOSE RIGHT THERE
> *


EBAY $9.99 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 20 2008, 01:51 PM~12483850
> *NO PLANS FOR IT YET. WE'LL SEE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 20 2008, 02:07 PM~12483921
> *
> *


YOU FINISHED THE CAPRICE YET?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 20 2008, 02:10 PM~12483935
> *YOU FINISHED THE CAPRICE YET?
> *


  ...........STAY TUNED ON THAT ONE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 20 2008, 02:21 PM~12483992
> * ...........STAY TUNED ON THAT ONE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I HAVE BEEN :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 20 2008, 02:21 PM~12483998
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  I HAVE BEEN  :biggrin:
> *


IVE DECIDED TO GO A LIL DIFFRENT DIRECTION ON IT


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 20 2008, 02:27 PM~12484024
> *IVE DECIDED TO GO A LIL DIFFRENT DIRECTION ON IT
> *


 :0 COOL!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 20 2008, 03:48 PM~12484363
> *:0  COOL!!!
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

first marble paint job. let me know what you think.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

and the rims im gonna choose from


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 03:21 AM~12505905
> *first marble paint job. let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> ...


...THAT MOFO LOOKS BAD........WHEN WAS IT SUNNY ? :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 03:23 AM~12505908
> *and the rims im gonna choose from
> 
> 
> ...


STOCKS ...CHINA RED WIFF HUB CAPS ? MAYBE DROPPED


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 23 2008, 03:23 AM~12505909
> *...THAT MOFO LOOKS BAD........WHEN WAS IT SUNNY ? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: some day last week :biggrin: 
thanks dawg


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 03:27 AM~12505921
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  some day last week :biggrin:
> thanks dawg
> *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 03:21 AM~12505905
> *first marble paint job. let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks dawggy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: good morning L.I.L. family


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 11:02 AM~12507467
> *:wave:  :wave:  good morning L.I.L. family
> *



Mornin Fucker. LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 23 2008, 11:05 AM~12507495
> *Mornin Fucker. LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

SICK ROOF! i wanna try that shit! do you just lay a silver base, then let that dry and then a black with plastic wrap?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 23 2008, 11:41 AM~12507755
> *SICK ROOF! i wanna try that shit! do you just lay a silver base, then let that dry and then a black with plastic wrap?
> *


Depends on your colors but yeah, that's how I did it.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL HERE'S MY 58. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks okay Chris. Next time just remember to paint underneath the interior. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 29 2008, 01:41 PM~12552078
> *Looks okay Chris. Next time just remember to paint underneath the interior. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, I didn't even notice it. I was in a rush. I'll fix it when I get home from work.
Thanks again


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

that bitch is bad


----------



## Trash Valley Local (Dec 8, 2008)

i want to see picks of the interior........ :biggrin:


----------



## Trash Valley Local (Dec 8, 2008)

that roof is [email protected]#$%^ bad [email protected]!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks, it still needs a lil more work tho. :uh:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 29 2008, 01:25 PM~12551963
> *WELL HERE'S MY 58. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.
> 
> 
> ...



THAT MOFO IS BAD FOO..........GOT SOMETHING COMING WIFF SUPREMES TO BUT DECIDED TO GO WIFF A DIFFRENT COLOR


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 29 2008, 07:40 PM~12554741
> *THAT MOFO IS BAD FOO..........GOT SOMETHING COMING WIFF SUPREMES TO BUT DECIDED TO GO WIFF A DIFFRENT COLOR
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, you need to finish the bomb & the caprice tho!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 29 2008, 07:44 PM~12554772
> *Cool, you need to finish the bomb & the caprice tho!
> *


TRUE TRUE THE CAPRICE IS ALMOST DONE AND THE BOMB I THINK IMA TAKE A LIL BIT MORE TIME


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool old school 58 homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 29 2008, 07:49 PM~12554809
> *TRUE TRUE THE CAPRICE IS ALMOST DONE AND THE BOMB I THINK IMA TAKE A LIL BIT MORE TIME
> *


COOL


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 29 2008, 07:55 PM~12554883
> *COOL
> *


  DONE ANYTHING ELSE BESIDES THE 58 ?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2008, 07:52 PM~12554852
> *cool old school 58 homie
> *


THANX


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 29 2008, 07:56 PM~12554899
> *  DONE ANYTHING ELSE BESIDES THE 58 ?
> *


An integra & the benz


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 29 2008, 07:59 PM~12554923
> *An integra & the benz
> *


GOT PICS :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looin good.. like thwe mcba logo..it verry cool


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 29 2008, 08:00 PM~12554931
> *GOT PICS  :cheesy:
> *


Not yet :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 29 2008, 08:12 PM~12555058
> *looin good.. like thwe mcba logo..it verry cool
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 29 2008, 01:25 PM~12551963
> *WELL HERE'S MY 58. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS SICK HOMIE. I LIKE IT. THAT IS SICK HOW YOU SHAVED THE TRIP AND SHIT OFF.  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 29 2008, 10:11 PM~12556512
> *LOOKS SICK HOMIE. I LIKE IT. THAT IS SICK HOW YOU SHAVED THE TRIP AND SHIT OFF.    :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


THANKS DAWG


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 02:21 AM~12505905
> *first marble paint job. let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sick, CHRIS!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 29 2008, 10:37 PM~12556847
> *That looks sick, CHRIS!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE. YOU WORKING ON ANYTHING?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, I got a few things goin right now. Still trying to work out fabrication on the hood for the '40 Ford COE and I just started on a Datsun pickup that will have a Supra engine.
Im just glad it isnt raining so I can hopefully get some paint work going.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD CHRIS..YOUR KITS ARE IN THE MAIL AS OF TODAY!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 29 2008, 10:53 PM~12557052
> *Yea, I got a few things goin right now. Still trying to work out fabrication on the hood for the '40 Ford COE and I just started on a Datsun pickup that will have a Supra engine.
> Im just glad it isnt raining so I can hopefully get some paint work going.
> *


 :0 SUPRA MOTOR  YEAH TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY TO PAINT TOO!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 29 2008, 11:26 PM~12557442
> *LOOKS GOOD CHRIS..YOUR KITS ARE IN THE MAIL AS OF TODAY!
> *


COOL. THANKS MAN


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIE HOW WAS YOUR SUNDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOUR STUFF WILL SHIP MONDAY HOPE U LIKE WHAT I SEND YOU


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Dec 30 2008, 12:12 AM~12557785
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW WAS YOUR SUNDAY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YOUR STUFF WILL SHIP MONDAY HOPE U LIKE WHAT I SEND YOU
> *


THANKS HOMIE, IT WAS COOL. WHO WAS YOURS?
THANKS ILL BE WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

CHARGERS MADE IT GREAT :thumbsup: SEND ME A PIC OF THE RIMS WE TALK ABOUT


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Dec 30 2008, 12:35 AM~12557984
> *CHARGERS MADE IT GREAT  :thumbsup: SEND ME A PIC OF THE RIMS WE TALK ABOUT
> *


YEAH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 30 2008, 01:03 AM~12558149
> *YEAH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CAME UP ON SOME KITS TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 . wheres mine. lol :biggrin: I'll call it fair with the bomb. thanks homie. hehehe


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 1 2009, 02:17 AM~12575690
> *:0 . wheres mine. lol :biggrin: I'll call it fair with the bomb. thanks homie. hehehe
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 31 2008, 08:55 PM~12574176
> *CAME UP ON SOME KITS TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BOMB IS SICK


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 1 2009, 12:10 PM~12577054
> *THAT BOMB IS SICK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 1 2009, 01:10 PM~12577054
> *THAT BOMB IS SICK
> *


  WHAT YOU NEED FOR IT HOMIE...I THINK I GOT THE BUMPER FILLER


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 31 2008, 08:55 PM~12574176
> *CAME UP ON SOME KITS TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BOMB IS BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 4 2009, 01:09 AM~12599495
> *THAT BOMB IS BAD ASS HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS, THE HOMIE MARINATE PAINTED IT


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 4 2009, 01:11 AM~12599515
> *THANKS, THE HOMIE MARINATE PAINTED IT
> *


HE'S GOT SKILLS WHAT YOU WORKING ON


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 4 2009, 01:23 AM~12599610
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 4 2009, 01:26 AM~12599623
> *ME TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ME 3


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bad ass!! That dually is sick as is the ride being trailered.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2009, 09:38 PM~12607161
> *Bad ass!! That dually is sick as is the ride being trailered.
> *


the galaxy is bos82"s build. he hooked me up with it :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 4 2009, 09:34 PM~12607128
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 FUCK!!! DIS ***** CAME TO AZ N JACKED MY WHIP!!!! :biggrin: GLAD YOU LIKE IT HOMIE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 4 2009, 09:47 PM~12607256
> *:0 FUCK!!! DIS ***** CAME TO AZ N JACKED MY WHIP!!!! :biggrin: GLAD YOU LIKE IT HOMIE
> *


first ford in the bunch but its ok
:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

BE NICE FOOL. ITS GOOD LOOKIN AT LEAST. LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 4 2009, 06:47 PM~12607256
> *:0 FUCK!!! DIS ***** CAME TO AZ N JACKED MY WHIP!!!! :biggrin: GLAD YOU LIKE IT HOMIE
> *


looks like u did a good job on the ford..... 


awesome work chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2009, 09:55 PM~12607354
> *looks like u did a good job on the ford.....
> awesome work chris
> *


on the jack move? :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 4 2009, 09:48 PM~12607264
> *first ford in the bunch but its ok
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BUT IT WONT BE THE LAST WAIT FOR YOUR PACKAGE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 4 2009, 10:04 PM~12607454
> *BUT IT WONT BE THE LAST WAIT FOR YOUR PACKAGE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

UHH OHH.... U CHANGING HEARTS ON WHIPS HOMIE. :biggrin: :biggrin: I HOPE NOT DAWG


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 4 2009, 10:21 PM~12607661
> *UHH OHH.... U CHANGING HEARTS ON WHIPS HOMIE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I HOPE NOT DAWG
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: but i need to expand the styles in the builds :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

VERY TRUE HOMIE  SO GET THAT LEXUS ON SOME SHOES N POST IT UP DAWG.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 4 2009, 10:24 PM~12607683
> *VERY TRUE HOMIE  SO GET THAT LEXUS ON SOME SHOES N POST IT UP DAWG.
> *


its got shoes just no clothes. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WHATZ CRACK'N MIJA!!  I LIKE THE BOMB ON THE LEFT THIER BRO!! ANY PICS OF IT ?????  HEY CALL ME LATERS


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD DAWG. CANT WAIT 2 C THAT EXTERIOR MAYNE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 4 2009, 10:33 PM~12607772
> *WHATZ CRACK'N MIJA!!   I LIKE THE BOMB ON THE LEFT THIER BRO!! ANY PICS OF IT ?????   HEY CALL ME LATERS
> *


thanks but i painted it with a kandy before i knew what kandy was :uh: :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 4 2009, 10:36 PM~12607807
> *LOOKIN GOOD DAWG. CANT WAIT 2 C THAT EXTERIOR MAYNE
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM LIL BRO!! YOUR SKILLZ AND GETTING BETTER GRASSHOPPA!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 4 2009, 10:43 PM~12607882
> *DAM LIL BRO!! YOUR SKILLZ AND GETTING BETTER GRASSHOPPA!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

SLOW DOWN FUCKER. I GOTTA CATCH YO AZZ B4 YOU GET BETTER. HAHAHAHA


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 4 2009, 10:48 PM~12607922
> *SLOW DOWN FUCKER. I GOTTA CATCH YO AZZ B4 YOU GET BETTER. HAHAHAHA
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 4 2009, 10:39 PM~12607845
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN FOO THAT MOFO IS LOOKING NICE...........WHATS UP WIFF THAT 55 BEL AIR ?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 5 2009, 12:46 AM~12608849
> *DAMN FOO THAT MOFO IS LOOKING NICE...........WHATS UP WIFF THAT 55 BEL AIR ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT SOME PAINT ON A 69 RIVIERA FOR A HOMIE. SHOULD I STRIPE IT? IF SO WHAT COLOR? THANKS


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

thin black stripe to divide the blue and silver would set it off IMO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 7 2009, 10:53 AM~12632282
> *thin black stripe to divide the blue and silver would set it off IMO
> *


THANKS, I MIGHT TRY IT.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

DID YOU GET YOUR PACKAGE HOMIE :dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 7 2009, 08:33 PM~12638043
> *DID YOU GET YOUR PACKAGE HOMIE :dunno:
> *


Not yet homie, maybe mañana :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

LET ME NO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 7 2009, 08:54 PM~12638247
> *LET ME NO
> *


I will


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 4 2009, 10:39 PM~12607845
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Bombs lookin good bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 7 2009, 10:34 PM~12639449
> *Damn Bombs lookin good bro
> *


Thanks  I'll be redoing the 37 tho. The paint job is not good at all :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Them rides looking good bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 7 2009, 10:52 PM~12639652
> *Them rides looking good bro!
> *


THANKS BIG DAWG!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

muy chingon lil bro!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 7 2009, 10:55 PM~12639706
> *lookin good
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 7 2009, 10:57 PM~12639725
> *muy chingon lil bro!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD CHRIS. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. YOU GOT A GOOD TEACHER.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 7 2009, 11:03 PM~12639781
> *ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD CHRIS. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.  YOU GOT A GOOD TEACHER.
> *


THANKS BIGG DAWG! STILL NEED MORE CLASS TIME THO :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 7 2009, 10:49 AM~12632254
> *GOT SOME PAINT ON A 69 RIVIERA FOR A HOMIE. SHOULD I STRIPE IT? IF SO WHAT COLOR? THANKS
> 
> 
> ...



THAT RIVI LOOKS BAD FOO .....MAYBE A BABY BLUE STRIPE ALONG THE SIDE ?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well its a nice day to lay some paint, so i striped & laid a coat of clear. let me know what you think. Laying paint down on more builds too


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks sick as hell dawg!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Sweet Rivi man!!Nice color combo.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks homies, ill be posting more pics when the homie is done with it.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 10 2009, 03:29 PM~12663656
> *Well its a nice day to lay some paint, so i striped & laid  a coat of clear. let me know what you think. Laying paint down on more builds too
> 
> 
> ...




SHIT LOOKS BAD FOO .........WHAT U USE FOR THE STRIPE ?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

flat black rattle can :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 10 2009, 04:06 PM~12663851
> *flat black rattle can :biggrin:
> *


.......................NO SHIT ....................I THOUGHT IT WAS ONE OF THEM AUTOZONE STRIPES U BOUGHT


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 10 2009, 04:18 PM~12663932
> *.......................NO SHIT ....................I THOUGHT IT WAS ONE OF THEM AUTOZONE STRIPES U BOUGHT
> *


NOPE, TAPED IT OFF


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 10 2009, 04:23 PM~12663972
> *NOPE, TAPED IT OFF
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 10 2009, 04:25 PM~12663984
> *NICE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is looking dope!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 10 2009, 04:38 PM~12664085
> *That is looking dope!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: VERY SWEET BRO!! THE BLACK PINSTRIP SET IT OFF  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

what color blue is that? it looks identical of the color im putting on a 59 impy im building. Icy blue one coat laquer.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Jan 10 2009, 05:17 PM~12664359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS AN (X METALS) FROM KRYLON.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man you are getting better and better....keep um coming.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 11 2009, 10:05 AM~12669193
> *Man you are getting better and better....keep um coming.
> *


Thanks, & I will


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THE HOMIE FINISHED THE 69.HES A NOOB & HES LOOKING FOR SOME FEED BACK. HOPE YOU GUY'S LIKE IT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

CHRIS RIDE LOOK GOOD ! JUST A QUICK NIT PICK BRO! 

ADD SOME SPACERS TO THE WHEELS TO BRING THEM EVEN WITH THE BODY ! IT WILL GIVE IT A MORE POWERFULL STANCE !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:11 PM~12713542
> *CHRIS  RIDE  LOOK  GOOD  !  JUST  A  QUICK  NIT  PICK  BRO!
> 
> ADD  SOME  SPACERS  TO THE  WHEELS  TO  BRING THEM  EVEN  WITH THE  BODY  !  IT  WILL  GIVE  IT A  MORE  POWERFULL  STANCE !
> *


COOL, I NEVER WOULD HAVE THOUGHT OF THAT. I'LL LET HIM KNOW. THANKS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...play&thread=259

READ THIS HOW TO I POSTED UP ON THE OTHER SITE !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:22 PM~12713640
> *http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...play&thread=259
> 
> READ  THIS  HOW  TO  I POSTED  UP  ON THE  OTHER  SITE  !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I HAVE. THANKS FOR THE REMINDER :biggrin: HE'LL BE GETTING INTERNET SOON I'LL SHOW HIM ALL THE HOW TO'S. HOPEFULLY HE'LL PICK IT ALL UP. THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: SWEET LLOKING BUILD BRO!! I LIKE THE COLOR COMBO!! I WILL NEED YOUR HELP WHEN I PAINT THE MUSTANG PANNEL FOR MY CLIENT  SAME COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 15 2009, 07:25 PM~12717506
> *:biggrin: SWEET LLOKING BUILD BRO!! I LIKE THE COLOR COMBO!! I WILL NEED YOUR HELP WHEN I PAINT THE MUSTANG PANNEL FOR MY CLIENT   SAME COLOR :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!, the homie hasn't built in a long time. He did a good job on this one  Yeah bro, I would like to paint it  We'll talk about it this weekend


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 15 2009, 07:37 PM~12717599
> *
> *


Oh, I came up on two more bombs on eBay. :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 15 2009, 07:49 PM~12717726
> *Oh, I came up on two more bombs on eBay. :biggrin:
> *


NICE .......U GOT PICS?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 16 2009, 01:27 AM~12720858
> *NICE .......U GOT PICS?
> *


not yet


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

bad ass builds love your topic bro your dio is sick


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride Looks good.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the complaments homies


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

very nice colour combi !

minidreams is right, add some spacers !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 16 2009, 11:54 AM~12723547
> *very nice colour combi !
> 
> minidreams is right, add some spacers !
> *


Already in the process  Thanks


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 16 2009, 02:16 AM~12721012
> *not yet
> *



 what years are they


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

AY BIG DAWG. THAT RIDE LOOKS SICK HOMIE.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 16 2009, 03:06 PM~12725247
> *AY BIG DAWG. THAT RIDE LOOKS SICK HOMIE.
> *


Thanks dawg!  He really liked it too.


----------



## Bear Grylls (Jan 10, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bear Grylls_@Jan 16 2009, 07:19 PM~12727543
> *:angry:
> *


May I help you? What's your beef? & do I know you?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bear Grylls+Jan 16 2009, 08:19 PM~12727543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH BRO! WHAT'S WITH THE [email protected]#KED UP FACE TO MY BRO!! :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hey, dont mind him..he did that on 6-7 other posts like an idiot noob


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 16 2009, 08:31 PM~12727668
> *hey, dont mind him..he did that on 6-7 other posts like an idiot noob
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! HATERS!! FUCKIN PUTO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 16 2009, 07:31 PM~12727668
> *hey, dont mind him..he did that on 6-7 other posts like an idiot noob
> *


Yeah I just checked his posts. Punk kids :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

TELL EM AY!!!!!!!!! TELL EM :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 16 2009, 07:32 PM~12727677
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! HATERS!! FUCKIN PUTO
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hell i told his ass off in a PM to eitehr comment, but dont leave fucked up smilies on every bodys post.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 16 2009, 07:35 PM~12727708
> *hell i told his ass off in a PM to eitehr comment, but dont leave fucked up smilies on every bodys post.
> *


Yeah man, that's all he's doing. Punk ass! :angry:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bear Grylls_@Jan 16 2009, 07:19 PM~12727543
> *:angry:
> *


:thumbsdown: :nono: HOWS MY TRUCK HOMIE


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

eh, fuck em. All we need is a few more of those street characters on here & ill just quit coming in here period!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 16 2009, 06:41 PM~12727773
> *eh, fuck em.  All we need is a few more of those street characters on here & ill just quit coming in here period!!!
> *


Nah bro, dont let a couple of ass rammers piss you off to that point. You do some sick work homie.

Chris, whats goin on bro?? Hey, btw, your homie did one hell of a good job on that model!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2009, 07:43 PM~12727791
> *Nah bro, dont let a couple of ass rammers piss you off to that point. You do some sick work homie.
> 
> Chris, whats goin on bro?? Hey, btw, your homie did one hell of a good job on that model!!
> *


X2

What's up homie, yeah he did. First build in a long time. He just needs to brush up his painting skills :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 16 2009, 07:40 PM~12727763
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono: HOWS MY TRUCK HOMIE
> *


Still in the begining stages :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Just chillen bro. Getting ready to go back to work. You know the gaslamp's gonna be crazy tonite. LOL. I really need to get out to Santiago's and check that Impala out one day.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2009, 07:52 PM~12727884
> *Just chillen bro. Getting ready to go back to work. You know the gaslamp's gonna be crazy tonite. LOL. I really need to get out to Santiago's and check that Impala out one day.
> *


We'll set something up. My house is like the half way point from your place to his :biggrin: you can come to my place & I'll drive to his. Well if he agrees :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats cool bro. Get my number from Santiago.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2009, 07:59 PM~12727963
> *Thats cool bro. Get my number from Santiago.
> *


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 16 2009, 07:51 PM~12727874
> *Still in the begining stages :biggrin:
> *


ILL CALL YOU LATER


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 16 2009, 08:18 PM~12728176
> *ILL CALL YOU LATER
> *


Cool, cuz I'm bored at work  hit me up when ever :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 16 2009, 08:24 PM~12728236
> *Cool, cuz I'm bored at work   hit me up when ever :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT IT MADE :yes:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 16 2009, 08:33 PM~12728331
> *YOU GOT IT MADE  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bear Grylls_@Jan 16 2009, 07:19 PM~12727543
> *:angry:
> *




:uh: QUEER :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 17 2009, 12:56 PM~12733210
> *:uh:  QUEER  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT SOME PAINT ON MY 65. THINKING OF PUTTING SOME PATTERNS ON THE ROOF. WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good.what kinid of patterns


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD DAWG.WHAT PATTERNS?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

SOME FLAKED OUT PATTERNS MAYBE. :dunno:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

what color


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 18 2009, 01:28 AM~12738421
> *GOT SOME PAINT ON MY 65. THINKING OF PUTTING SOME PATTERNS ON THE ROOF. WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> ...



i was thinking of doing that to the monte but i'm lost on how to do it


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 18 2009, 01:37 PM~12740986
> *i was thinking of doing that to the monte  but i'm lost on how to do it
> *


Lost? Why?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 18 2009, 01:46 PM~12741034
> *Lost? Why?
> *


IT DOSEN'T LOOK RIGHT ....SEEMS LIKE BOTH SIDES ARE DIFFRETN LOOKING


----------



## mr boom (Jan 19, 2009)

How do i post my models?...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr boom_@Jan 19 2009, 10:55 AM~12748558
> *How do i post my models?...
> *


photobucket


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 19 2009, 02:44 PM~12750367
> *photobucket
> *


Don't trip, I pmed him how to


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 19 2009, 02:54 PM~12750464
> *Don't trip, I pmed him how to
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 19 2009, 04:08 PM~12751044
> *
> *


Hey dawg, you need to see this 65 I painted. It's coming out badass. Pics don't look so good tho


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 19 2009, 04:22 PM~12751152
> *Hey dawg, you need to see this 65 I painted. It's coming out badass. Pics don't look so good tho
> *


I CLOSE TONIGHT AT WORK ....TRIP BY :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 19 2009, 04:25 PM~12751171
> *I CLOSE TONIGHT AT WORK ....TRIP BY  :cheesy:
> *


Maybe


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SWEET LOW-LOW BRO!! I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT WHEN OU FINISH IT LIL BRO!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 19 2009, 04:42 PM~12751292
> *SWEET LOW-LOW BRO!! I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT WHEN OU FINISH IT LIL BRO!!
> *


Well I was gonna hit you up to see if you can give me some ideas. Let me know when your free in a morning this week. You have to see it in the sun light. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

COME BY IN THE MORNING BROTHER!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 19 2009, 04:55 PM~12751413
> *COME BY IN THE MORNING BROTHER!!
> *


Cool, I'll hit you up when I'm on my way.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

GIVE ME A CALL HOMIE WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lookin sick homie!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The 65 looks good bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks homies, got some clear on it today. It's a trippy color! Pics tomorrow.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This I cant wait to see.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 24 2009, 11:51 PM~12806852
> *This I cant wait to see.
> *


Let me know when!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 24 2009, 11:39 PM~12807130
> *Let me know when!
> *


Fo Sho! Let me see what I got goin on this coming week.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 25 2009, 12:40 AM~12807143
> *Fo Sho! Let me see what I got goin on this coming week.
> *


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 18 2009, 01:28 AM~12738421
> *GOT SOME PAINT ON MY 65. THINKING OF PUTTING SOME PATTERNS ON THE ROOF. WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: PATTERNS WOULD BE NICE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 25 2009, 01:18 AM~12807480
> *:thumbsup: PATTERNS WOULD BE NICE
> *


X2!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIE ILL BE IN S,D THE 20TH ILL BUY THE BEER AND CIGARS


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 1 2009, 12:38 AM~12871921
> *WHATS UP HOMIE ILL BE IN S,D THE 20TH ILL BUY THE BEER AND CIGARS
> *


WE GOT THE FOOD BRO!! CARNE ASADA CARNAL!!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE CANT WAITE TO GET BACK TO S/D


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla+Jan 31 2009, 11:38 PM~12871921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!! ILL BRING THE TORTILLAS & MYSELF!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well shit. I guess I need to bring my sorry ass out there too huh.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 12:17 AM~12872136
> *Well shit. I guess I need to bring my sorry ass out there too huh.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 12:18 AM~12872141
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


I do have a personal holiday in Feb. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 12:19 AM~12872149
> *I do have a personal holiday in Feb. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 OH YEAH! YOU SHOULD COME OVER. ITS ONLY 6 HOUR DRIVE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

i can do truck that day n then drive straight there. I would be there by 8pm. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 12:24 AM~12872178
> *i can do truck that day n then drive straight there. I would be there by 8pm. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ILL HAVE THE BEERS VERY COLD BY THEN OR ILL BE DRUNK & WOULD HAVE TO GO GET MORE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I would have to pick the second one if I was a bettin man. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 12:28 AM~12872213
> *I would have to pick the second one if I was a bettin man. :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: ME TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I will have alot of catchin up to do with dem beers. Maybe I will get a head start on interstate 8. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 12:16 AM~12872132
> *:0  :0  :0  HELL YEAHH!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> DAMN!! ILL BRING THE TORTILLAS & MYSELF!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 12:31 AM~12872233
> *I will have alot of catchin up to do with dem beers. Maybe I will get a head start on interstate 8. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: MR. 1/16'S HOUSE IS CLOSER :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 1 2009, 12:34 AM~12872247
> *:thumbsup: SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE!! IT'LL BE ON!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 12:34 AM~12872251
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  MR. 1/16'S HOUSE IS CLOSER  :biggrin:
> *


either way I will try to get to Cali for a couple days over that weekend.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 12:38 AM~12872269
> *either way I will try to get to Cali for a couple days over that weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

C'MON ESE!! HEAD OUT TO THE PAD AND KICK IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I am gonna request the time tomorrow. ITS OOONNN!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

wha part of cali bos


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SWEET!! CHR1S AND ME AND LIHGHTSIDE CUSTOMS WILL PUT YOU UP BRO!! WE GOT YOU  BESIDE, EL CAJON IS CLOSER THAN SAN DIEGO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 1 2009, 12:58 AM~12872359
> *SWEET!! CHR1S AND ME AND LIHGHTSIDE CUSTOMS WILL PUT YOU UP BRO!! WE GOT YOU   BESIDE, EL CAJON IS CLOSER THAN SAN DIEGO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: DAMN!! HELL YEAH!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 1 2009, 12:58 AM~12872359
> *SWEET!! CHR1S AND ME AND LIHGHTSIDE CUSTOMS WILL PUT YOU UP BRO!! WE GOT YOU   BESIDE, EL CAJON IS CLOSER THAN SAN DIEGO
> *


Yeah I used to live over near Mollison n Broadway. I drive right by there to get to Spring Valley n Chula Vista.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

OH & ANOTHER ONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YUP! I KNOW WERE THAT IS!! :biggrin: THATS CLOSE TO ME ABOUT 5 MINUTES UP THE ROAD :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 01:04 AM~12872384
> *OH & ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Where did this come from?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 01:07 AM~12872398
> *Where did this come from?
> *


GOT IT FROM IBLDMYOWN. STILL NEEDS A LOT OF WORK. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I LIKE IT BRO!! MORE PAINT AND IT'S READY TO BE BUILT!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 1 2009, 01:11 AM~12872414
> *I LIKE IT BRO!! MORE PAINT AND IT'S READY TO BE BUILT!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 01:10 AM~12872413
> *GOT IT FROM IBLDMYOWN. STILL NEEDS A LOT OF WORK. :biggrin:
> *


Oh Ok. Well Stop drinkin n get to it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 01:12 AM~12872421
> *Oh Ok. Well Stop drinkin n get to it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: I DONT WANT TO STOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 01:13 AM~12872426
> *:tears:  :tears:  I DONT  WANT TO STOP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I knew that one was coming. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 01:14 AM~12872431
> *I knew that one was coming. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 01:04 AM~12872384
> *OH & ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 31 2009, 11:58 PM~12872359
> *SWEET!! CHR1S AND ME AND LIHGHTSIDE CUSTOMS WILL PUT YOU UP BRO!! WE GOT YOU   BESIDE, EL CAJON IS CLOSER THAN SAN DIEGO
> *


You know it bro, we got you homie! LOL @ lightside customs. I should change my name to wonderbread LOL. J/k 
Chris that delivery is gonna be bad ass!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2009, 06:14 PM~12876335
> *You know it bro, we got you homie! LOL @ lightside customs. I should change my name to wonderbread LOL.  J/k
> Chris that delivery is gonna be bad ass!!
> *


Thanks homies!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wonderbread!! Hahaha!!!! Calmdown big Al :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Whats good homie?? I went over to hobby people today. Had to get some 1109s. They had some good stuff over there. Too bad they dont carry evergreen styrene.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2009, 08:12 PM~12877087
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Whats good homie?? I went over to hobby people today. Had to get some 1109s. They had some good stuff over there. Too bad they dont carry evergreen styrene.
> *


yeah, discount hobbies does. its like 3 blocks up.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT MORE PAINT WORK DONE.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good chris!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 07:37 PM~12877350
> *GOT MORE PAINT WORK DONE.
> 
> 
> ...


This is looking bomb bro and the M&M wrapper is making me want to go out and get some. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES! :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH I BE MUNCHING WHILE BUILDING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 08:37 PM~12877350
> *GOT MORE PAINT WORK DONE.
> 
> 
> ...


DAWG THAT RIDE LOOKS SICK AS HELL. I'M GONNA HIT YOU UP LATER HOMIE!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 09:33 PM~12878131
> *DAWG THAT RIDE LOOKS SICK AS HELL. I'M GONNA HIT YOU UP LATER HOMIE!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS! COOL!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 09:46 PM~12878278
> *THANKS! COOL!
> *


I gave my 55 nomad and a set of rims away tonight to one of my homeboys. Tryin to get him goin. He told me he used to build so I figured I would get him going again. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 09:54 PM~12878347
> *I gave my 55 nomad and a set of rims away tonight to one of my homeboys. Tryin to get him goin. He told me he used to build so I figured I would get him going again.  :biggrin:
> *


COOL!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: He already knows how to do alot of that shit n might hook me up with an airbrush and about 40 cans of House of Color paints too. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 09:59 PM~12878385
> *:biggrin: He already knows how to do alot of that shit n might hook me up with an airbrush and about 40 cans of House of Color paints too. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah. I guess homeboy used to paint a ton of shit and doesnt anymore. He is going to talk to dude and see about taking them all n giving them to me as long as I let him come over and work in my crib. Dude is also gonna try to get a ton of his stuff that he uses to paint cars. I guess there is almost a whole garage full of stuff.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 10:05 PM~12878470
> *Yeah. I guess homeboy used to paint a ton of shit and doesnt anymore. He is going to talk to dude and see about taking them all n giving them to me as long as I let him come over and work in my crib. Dude is also gonna try to get a ton of his stuff that he uses to paint cars. I guess there is almost a whole garage full of stuff.
> *


DAMN!! HELL YEAH!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

If I get the stuff I will post it up for you. You can pick out some colors and anything else homie.  No limits. What you like is what your gonna get. If I get the stuff before I come out there then I will bring it out for you.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 10:14 PM~12878575
> *If I get the stuff I will post it up for you. You can pick out some colors and anything else homie.  No limits. What you like is what your gonna get. If I get the stuff before I come out there then I will bring it out for you.
> *


 :0 COOL!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Truck is turnin out sick!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2009, 10:56 PM~12878984
> *Truck is turnin out sick!!
> *


THANKS, I FUCKED UP ON THE HOOD THO.
I HAD AN IDEA LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 Can I have that snickers?? :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:16 PM~12879125
> * :0 Can I have that snickers??  :cheesy:
> *


SURE!! IT'LL BE SMOOSHED WHEN IT GETS THEIR THO :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 10:14 PM~12879115
> *THANKS, I FUCKED UP ON THE HOOD THO.
> I HAD AN IDEA LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> ...


Hell yea. That is gonna look dope.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 10:18 PM~12879144
> *SURE!! IT'LL BE SMOOSHED WHEN IT GETS THEIR THO :biggrin:
> *


You'll save on shipping! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Feb 1 2009, 11:19 PM~12879152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 10:21 PM~12879176
> *THINK SO? I KIND OF LIKE IT. MR. 59 DON'T THINK SO HE JUST WANTS SOME SNICKERS :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No No It's cool!!! What are you going to use for rubber??


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

nice kandy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think it looks bad ass!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 1 2009, 10:24 PM~12879189_@~
> *nice kandy
> *


 :twak: That's my Snicker's! Beat it bitch...  :cheesy:


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2009, 11:24 PM~12879195
> *I think it looks bad ass!!
> *


the car or the kandy nice kandy dude


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 10:24 PM~12879199
> * :twak: That's my Snicker's! Beat it bitch...  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:23 PM~12879184
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: No No It's cool!!! What are you going to use for rubber??
> *


I STILL HAVE TO LOOK FOR SOME  I DONT THINK IT'LL BE TO HARD THO.  I STILL NEED TO CLEAR THE CAR BUT STILL THINKING OF LAYING SOME PATTERNS. I'M GONNA TRY TO DO A VERY DETAILED MOTOR (CUZ I DONT HAVE THE HOOD :angry: ) SO WE'LL SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

> :twak: That's my Snicker's! Beat it bitch... [/color] :cheesy:


you just got jacked yeaka :twak:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:24 PM~12879199
> * :twak: That's my Snicker's! Beat it bitch...  :cheesy:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> > :twak: That's my Snicker's! Beat it bitch... [/color] :cheesy:
> 
> 
> you just got jacked yeaka :twak:


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 10:27 PM~12879220
> *I STILL HAVE TO LOOK FOR SOME   I DONT THINK IT'LL BE TO HARD THO.   I STILL NEED TO CLEAR THE CAR BUT STILL THINKING OF LAYING SOME PATTERNS. I'M GONNA TRY TO DO A VERY DETAILED MOTOR (CUZ I DONT HAVE THE HOOD :angry: ) SO WE'LL SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT :biggrin:
> *


Thats the car you was telling me about the other day right?!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2009, 11:28 PM~12879235
> *Thats the car you was telling me about the other day right?!
> *


 :yes: YUP. YOU SHOULD COME CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> I STILL HAVE TO LOOK FOR SOME  I DONT THINK IT'LL BE TO HARD THO.  I STILL NEED TO CLEAR THE CAR BUT STILL THINKING OF LAYING SOME PATTERNS. I'M GONNA TRY TO DO A VERY DETAILED MOTOR (CUZ I DONT HAVE THE HOOD :angry: ) SO WE'LL SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT :biggrin:


Sweet!!! It'll look sick when finished! 
[/quote] 
you just got jacked yeaka :twak:
[/quote]
You ain't big enough homie!


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2009, 11:28 PM~12879235
> *Thats the car you was telling me about the other day right?!
> *


yea and thats the kandy you were telling me about the other day


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 1 2009, 11:30 PM~12879248_@~
> *yea and thats the kandy you were telling me about the other day
> *


HUH!!


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 11:31 PM~12879256
> *HUH!!
> *


dass rite :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 1 2009, 11:32 PM~12879267_@~
> *dass rite :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


NO FIGHTING FOR CANDY!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

It was already promised to me anyway's.. He can go back to the play ground and try and hustle up some candy cause it's only big kids in here! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:35 PM~12879281
> *It was already promised to me anyway's.. He can go back to the play ground and try and hustle up some candy cause it's only big kids in here!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: VERY TRUE :biggrin: HE NEED TO GET HIS STRIPES STILL :biggrin:


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:35 PM~12879281
> *It was already promised to me anyway's.. He can go back to the play ground and try and hustle up some candy cause it's only big kids in here!  :biggrin:
> *


well arent you from PΘЯŦ MΘΘÐŸ


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 1 2009, 10:37 PM~12879292_@~
> *well arent you from PΘЯŦ MΘΘÐŸ
> *


What does that have to do with anything??? Before this gets out of hand lets carry this over to the randum shit topic so we aren't messing up the good mans topic here!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:39 PM~12879299
> *What does that have to do with anything??? Before this gets out of hand lets carry this over to the randum shit topic so we aren't messing up the good mans topic here!
> *


  THANKS


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:39 PM~12879299
> *What does that have to do with anything??? Before this gets out of hand lets carry this over to the randum shit topic so we aren't messing up the good mans topic here!
> *


lets look in the dictionary

ran-dum 
randum is another word for project59


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 1 2009, 11:42 PM~12879319_@~
> *lets look in the dictionary
> 
> ran-dum
> ...


HEY LITTLE HOMIE YOU NEED TO CALMDOWN!!


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

more definitions
project59 shut the f**k up
chris619 stay out of it
,,i,, rich b***h


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 1 2009, 11:45 PM~12879344_@~
> *more definitions
> project59 shut the f**k up
> chris619 stay out of it
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY KID. WOW!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 1 2009, 10:45 PM~12879344_@~
> *more definitions
> project59 shut the f**k up
> chris619 stay out of it
> ...


yea, but you are in homies build topic. This aint random. Take it there. Dont come in here whorin up my homies topic wit tha bs.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 11:14 PM~12879115
> *THANKS, I FUCKED UP ON THE HOOD THO.
> I HAD AN IDEA LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> ...


That looks bad ass homie. Stick with those man.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 1 2009, 11:59 PM~12879450
> *That looks bad ass homie. Stick with those man.
> *


I THINK I WILL. I'LL BE WORKING ON THIS FOR A BIT. TILL I GET THE HOOD STRIPPED :angry: :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

are you gonna use gel pens for patterns or tape and paint?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 2 2009, 12:04 AM~12879478
> *are you gonna use gel pens for patterns or tape and paint?
> *


ALL OF THE ABOVE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 2 2009, 12:02 AM~12879467
> *I THINK I WILL. I'LL BE WORKING ON THIS FOR A BIT. TILL I GET THE HOOD STRIPPED :angry:  :angry:
> *


Just keep on somethin main. I like that ride though. It looks sick and I cant wait to see the graphics you lay down on it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

KOOL.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 2 2009, 12:09 AM~12879502
> *Just keep on somethin main. I like that ride though. It looks sick and I cant wait to see the graphics you lay down on it.
> *


ME TOO :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin: YOU GET YOUR PACKAGE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 2 2009, 11:20 AM~12881807
> *WHATS UP HOMIE  :biggrin: YOU GET YOUR PACKAGE
> *


What's up homie? Don't know yet just woke up :biggrin: I'll go check.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

THIS IS THAT KIT IM GOING TO SEND YOU SORRY ABOUT THE FUZZY PIC


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 2 2009, 11:28 AM~12881880
> *THIS IS THAT KIT IM GOING TO SEND YOU SORRY ABOUT THE FUZZY PIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks nice! Oh, I got the package. Grasias!!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

SORRY CHRIS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 2 2009, 05:18 PM~12885156_@~
> *SORRY CHRIS
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

FOUND THESE WHEELS, I THINK THEIR TO BIG THO. WHAT YALL THINK?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 4 2009, 03:35 AM~12901766
> *FOUND THESE WHEELS, I THINK THEIR TO BIG THO. WHAT YALL THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THOSE RIMS.  . PUT EM ON A TRUCK THOUGH HOMIE.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 4 2009, 03:38 AM~12901769
> *LOVE THOSE RIMS.  . PUT EM ON A TRUCK THOUGH HOMIE.
> *


YEAH, PROBABLY BE BETTER.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are coming out good bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 4 2009, 10:44 AM~12903630
> *rides are coming out good bro.
> *


THANKS BRO, I STILL GOT A LOT TO DO THO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 4 2009, 02:35 AM~12901766
> *FOUND THESE WHEELS, I THINK THEIR TO BIG THO. WHAT YALL THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


I would go with the first set if you can find some tires to fit.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 4 2009, 07:04 PM~12908332
> *I would go with the first set if you can find some tires to fit.
> *


FOUND THE RIGHT HEIGHT JUST NOT WIDE ENOUGH


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good bro. Keep up the good work.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 4 2009, 11:42 PM~12911891
> *looking good bro. Keep up the good work.
> *


GRACIAS BRO, SO WHEN ARE WE HITTING THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AGAIN? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 5 2009, 12:56 AM~12911992
> *GRACIAS BRO, SO WHEN ARE WE HITTING THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AGAIN?  :biggrin:
> *


JEW MEEN "MARIAS"??!!?!?!?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 4 2009, 11:58 PM~12912004
> *JEW MEEN "MARIAS"??!!?!?!?
> *


YES SIR!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:angry: CABRON, I JUST ATE AND NOW I IS HUNGRY AGAIN


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 5 2009, 12:03 AM~12912043
> *:angry: CABRON, I JUST ATE AND NOW I IS HUNGRY AGAIN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: ME TOO!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good in hear


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 5 2009, 12:11 AM~12912079
> *lookin good in hear
> *


THANKS BRO. WORKING ON THE ROOF OF THE 65 RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 9 2009, 11:32 PM~12958839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 <span style=\'color:green\'>YES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 9 2009, 11:36 PM~12958891
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  <span style=\'color:green\'>YES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


11 MORE DAYS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT BRO!!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 10 2009, 12:45 AM~12959002
> *11 MORE DAYS
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 9 2009, 11:50 PM~12959046
> *I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!?
> *


 :biggrin: YUP!!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

DID YOU FIND A GOOD PLACE TO GET A TATTOO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'VE CHECKED 2 PLACES OUT SO FAR. I'LL BE CHECKING MORE PLACES THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

ALL WE NEED IS MARIACHI :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHA!! HELL YEAH!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

IM GOING TO GET THE LAST SUPPER ON MY BACK


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW THATS GOING TO TAKE A LONG AS TIME!! YOU BETTER NOT CRY HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

8HR TWO SESSIONS hno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM THATS GOING TO BE SWEET BRO!! COLOR TOO?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 10 2009, 12:44 AM~12959570
> *8HR TWO SESSIONS hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DON'T CRY BRO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 12:46 AM~12959589
> *DAM THATS GOING TO BE SWEET BRO!! COLOR TOO?
> *


BLACK AND GREY TO MATCH MY ARMS AND TOP PART OF MY BACK  ARE YOU GOING TO GET A TAT MR.1/16TH :biggrin: CHR1S619 SAID HE'S READY


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 10 2009, 12:51 AM~12959629
> *BLACK AND GREY TO MATCH MY ARMS AND TOP PART OF MY BACK   ARE YOU GOING TO GET A TAT MR.1/16TH  :biggrin: CHR1S619 SAID HE'S READY
> *


HELL YEAH I'M READY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 10 2009, 01:51 AM~12959629
> *BLACK AND GREY TO MATCH MY ARMS AND TOP PART OF MY BACK   ARE YOU GOING TO GET A TAT MR.1/16TH  :biggrin: CHR1S619 SAID HE'S READY
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD BROTHER!! I HAVE ONE ALREADY ON MY RIGHT ARM  IT'S THE INVISABLE MAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 12:54 AM~12959663
> *IT'S ALL GOOD BROTHER!! I HAVE ONE ALREADY ON MY RIGHT ARM   IT'S THE INVISABLE MAN!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 10 2009, 12:54 AM~12959659
> *HELL YEAH I'M READY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HIT ME UP PADILLA.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

GIVE ME A LITTLE BIT IM TRYING TO GET A HOLD OF MY BONDSMAN. MY HOMIE GOT LOCK UP :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 10 2009, 01:07 AM~12959750
> *GIVE ME A LITTLE BIT IM TRYING TO GET A HOLD OF MY BONDSMAN. MY HOMIE GOT LOCK UP  :thumbsdown:
> *


OH OK. THAT SUCKS! WELL WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 10 2009, 01:09 AM~12959763
> *OH OK. THAT SUCKS! WELL WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE
> *


YOU GOING TO BE UP FOR AWILE IM GOING TO POST HIS BOND


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 10 2009, 01:18 AM~12959808
> *YOU GOING TO BE UP FOR AWILE IM GOING TO POST HIS BOND
> *


WELL HIT ME UP TOMORROW THEN. ITS ALL GOOD.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIE. SORRY I DIDNT CALL BUT IM STILL DOWN BAD :banghead:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 14 2009, 09:38 AM~13001394
> *WHATS UP HOMIE. SORRY I DIDNT CALL BUT IM STILL DOWN BAD :banghead:
> *


It's all good bro. Hit me up when you can.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YEAH SAME HERE BROTHER! CALL EM WHEN YOU HAVE TIME BRO


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

HEY HOMIE YOU AND MR.1/16TH HAVE A BEER FOR ME WISH I WAS THERE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 20 2009, 11:12 AM~13059826
> *HEY HOMIE YOU AND MR.1/16TH HAVE A BEER FOR ME WISH I WAS THERE
> *


WILL DO BRO!!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 24 2009, 10:09 AM~13096687
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 24 2009, 09:13 AM~13096724
> *:buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:ugh: :dunno: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 24 2009, 10:23 AM~13096823
> *:ugh:  :dunno:  :rant:  :rant:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: watup dawg!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 24 2009, 09:23 AM~13096823
> *:ugh:  :dunno:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: WHATS UP CHRIS?? HOW YOU DOIN?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2009, 10:25 AM~13096839
> *:roflmao: WHATS UP CHRIS?? HOW YOU DOIN?
> *


Whatup James


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CHILLIN! WORKING ON THE 1/16 63 & 1/32 CHEVY TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 24 2009, 09:28 AM~13096852
> *Whatup James
> *


SUP FOOL!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY GUY'S, STOP JELLING!! JEW ARE HURTING MY YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 24 2009, 10:29 AM~13096858
> *CHILLIN! WORKING ON THE 1/16 63 & 1/32 CHEVY TRUCK  :biggrin:
> *


bout time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2009, 10:37 AM~13096943
> *SUP FOOL!!
> *


shit. bout to get ready for work. DAMNIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 24 2009, 10:39 AM~13096969
> * HEY GUY'S, STOP JELLING!! JEW ARE HURTING MY YEARS :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Feb 24 2009, 10:39 AM~13096969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 24 2009, 10:41 AM~13097001
> *I DO WHAT I WANT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :twak:
> *



:0 :guns:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SOMEONE WOKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE ROOM


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 24 2009, 10:43 AM~13097023
> *SOMEONE WOKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE ROOM
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 24 2009, 09:43 AM~13097023
> *SOMEONE WOKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE ROOM
> *


SOMEONE PISSED IN HIS CON FLEIS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2009, 10:45 AM~13097054
> *SOMEONE PISSED IN HIS CON FLEIS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

looking good man


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

HEY HOMIE WONDERING IF YOU CAN DO A 1979 FORD TRUCK FOR ME ILL GET YOU THE KIT NAME YOUR PRICE  WHITE WITH PATTERNS LOT OF CHROME BLUE INSIDES.PM ME PRICE HOMIE


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

DONT FORGET 13 WITH THE ASS DOWN AND THE FRONT LOCK UP :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

YEAH PRIMO!! FIND ME THE KIT & I'LL HOOK IT UP. I'LL BE DONE WITH THE 72 CHEVY SOON.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

where you at Chris???? when we going to start the big rig. project????


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13321250
> *where you at Chris???? when we going to start the big rig. project????
> *


I wanna see....Hurry up Chris. :biggrin: SHOW YOURSELF FOOL!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Mar 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13321250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CALMDOWN :biggrin: I'M WORKING ON SOMETHING TOP SECRET RIGHT NOW. DONT TRIP


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 18 2009, 11:24 PM~13323155
> *I'M HERE :biggrin: , I'LL START IT SOON. LET ME KNOW WHAT TYPE OF STYLE YOU WANT TO DO. THEN WE'LL GO FROM THEIR.
> CALMDOWN :biggrin:  I'M WORKING ON SOMETHING TOP SECRET RIGHT NOW. DONT TRIP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry bro it was just funny im not laughing at you bos it was just hella funny...... 

pm me chris lets figure what we r going to do..


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 19 2009, 12:57 AM~13323285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sorry bro it was just funny im not laughing at you bos it was just hella funny......
> 
> pm me chris lets figure what we r going to do..
> *


Man undercover!!! Fuck that. All you guys keep giving me a hard time... I am quitting building and leaving LIL. WAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! :biggrin: 
LOL. Just playing. Chris tells me that a couple times a week. I have CALMED DOWN yet damnit. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 19 2009, 02:27 AM~13323409
> *Man undercover!!! Fuck that. All you guys keep giving me a hard time... I am quitting building and leaving LIL. WAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! :biggrin:
> LOL. Just playing. Chris tells me that a couple times a week. I have CALMED DOWN yet damnit. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: . Just playing.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YEAH FOOL, GET TO WORK!!! HAVEN'T SEEN SOMETHING FROM U IN A MINUTE!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 19 2009, 06:44 PM~13330642
> *YEAH FOOL, GET TO WORK!!! HAVEN'T SEEN SOMETHING FROM U IN A MINUTE!!
> *


HEY, CALM YOUR ASS DOWN TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 19 2009, 07:48 PM~13332158
> *HEY, CALM YOUR ASS DOWN TOO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: telllum A telllum


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

STOP YELLING AT ME.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I tol him A :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

OOOHH CHIT!! IZ GOING TO B A FIGHT TONIGHT BETWEEN "NACHO LIBRE AND WOUNDER BREAD!!":biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 19 2009, 07:51 PM~13332195
> *I tol him A :biggrin:
> *


thats it primo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 19 2009, 07:52 PM~13332216
> *:biggrin:
> *


dont let him yell at you wonderbread tellum back A


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I AINT TRIPPIN OVER TACO BELL LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HEY HEY!!! WHAT'S WITH ALL THIS NAME CALLING!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG??


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Mar 19 2009, 07:58 PM~13332310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe....!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

IZ ALL IN FUN JEW NO WHA I MEAN


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 19 2009, 08:06 PM~13332414
> *IZ ALL IN FUN JEW NO WHA I MEAN
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHERE'S MY OLDIES :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 19 2009, 08:44 PM~13332912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 01:43 PM~13562822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Uummm.... Got a new topic son!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

my bad, guess u were gonna keep all your builds in here......... :tears:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 02:31 PM~13563312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------

